
Millions of Gmail, Hotmail and Yahoo Emails and Passwords Being Traded Online - based2
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/156107/20160505/millions-of-gmail-hotmail-and-yahoo-emails-and-passwords-being-traded-online-as-part-of-huge-data-breach.htm
======
based2
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/major-security-
breaches-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/major-security-breaches-
found-in-google-and-yahoo-email-
services_us_5729f450e4b016f378942950?ir=Technology&section=us_technology&utm_hp_ref=technology)

